

The Dark Side of Negotiating - thumper
http://www.djlcorplaw.com/2010/04/06/the-dark-side-of-negotiating/

======
thumper
I thought this was interesting because I've seen a few cases where the
business people were gung-ho, but you could see how the relationship would
turn out from the negotiation. No doubt a commission incentive doesn't help,
but this can apply to employment negotiations too.

